# Sternenhimmel animieren



## MasterofSLK (30. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte schon immer mal einen Film drehe wo ich dann abends angeblich  unter einem sternenhimmel sitze der sich auch bewegt (sterne sollen wie in echt blinken und vielleicht auch mal ne Sternschnuppe vorbeifliegen)! Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen wie ich das am besten machen kann und mit welchem Programm (after effects vorhanden und photoshop auch)?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus =)

MfG

MasterofSLK


----------



## axn (1. Dezember 2006)

Du hast nicht zufällig Cinema4D zur Verfügung? Mit AFX könnte es kompliziert weden...

mfg

axn


----------



## MasterofSLK (1. Dezember 2006)

Nein leider nicht -.- 
Habe nur After Effects und Photoshop!
Irgendwie muss man es doch auch damit schaffen...



MfG

MasterofSLK


----------

